# Hi Guys



## colin reynolds (Sep 8, 2011)

I am looking for a Scottish Fishing Trawler called VERBENA she is 75ft length. Was in the Cardiff area some years ago. Any help would be appreciated Thank you


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

Lost in the Bay of Biscay 1997
As she was after the fishing http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=12794&title=verbena-1997&cat=596


----------



## colin reynolds (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I would like to thank you for the information I will pass this on to my friend who asked me to try and find out about her. Deckie Learner and Wbeedle thank you both for your input.
Yours Sincerely
Colin


----------

